# Anyone have a clue how this happened?



## DeterminedToThrive (Nov 2, 2013)

Today, I checked the "sent" folder on my husband's email on our Ipad. There were 2 emails sent to a website that was basically about how to get a woman, how to talk to them, how to manipulate them. He rarely uses the Ipad, the two emails say they were sent from the Ipad at times I KNOW he couldn't have sent them, one was when I know he was asleep and the other was sent when I know he was at work. I stay up late, he gets up at 4am to go to work so he goes to bed early, the first email was sent at 11:45pm on Wed of this week, I remember that night, he was not awake at that time. I am here taking care of the ranch all day, I KNOW on the date and time the 2nd email says it was sent that he was positively at work. Also, the emails weren't written like he would write, everything used perfect grammar, caps were perfect. No way he typed anything on the Ipad that was that perfect. Time is correct on the Ipad so email times should be correct. Also, no history on the Ipad had this site on it and you can't selectively delete sites, you have to delete the entire history and it wasn't deleted. Both emails said EXACTLY the same thing, asked for a link to a video.

I know he didn't send these but even so, it was a HUGE trigger for me. So odd that it was to a website like that, during this time.


----------



## Welsh15 (Feb 24, 2014)

Maybe a hacked email account? Time to change password.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Trojan horse virus possibly. 

I got 5 emails from a guy that you to work were I do. We hadn't emailed for about a year. They had links attached with catchy titles to try to lure you to open them. "He" never sent them. His email account did, via the virus.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GROUNDPOUNDER said:


> Trojan horse virus possibly.
> 
> I got 5 emails from a guy that you to work were I do. We hadn't emailed for about a year. They had links attached with catchy titles to try to lure you to open them. "He" never sent them. His email account did, via the virus.


Same thing happened to me . That's why I changed a Yahoo password.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Change the password on the email account. I had a yahoo account I only used to find a new job. The same week I found a new job, everyone I had ever emailed from that account was sent a spam message that looked like it came from me. Good times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeterminedToThrive (Nov 2, 2013)

I guess that's it, I've changed the password. He has never emailed anyone, ever, there are no contacts at all on that email except me. I just thought it was so odd it sent 2 emails to THAT website. Wanted to check with the TAM ppl to make sure I wasn't missing something.


----------



## DeterminedToThrive (Nov 2, 2013)

ellesyangz said:


> They had links attached with catchy titles to try to lure you to open them.


The emails were in my husbands "sent" files, not his inbox. They had no links in them.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

If it's an imap account the sent items are stored on the server and will be synced to all devices, so they could have been written elsewhere and still show on the ipad.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

If they were basically the same message, maybe the link was different, then virus. If the messages were different, then they were sent from a different location. Either him from work or a hacked password. 

Virus scan the computer and check for maleware (there are a few different programs out there for this, use at least a couple as they often detect different things). 

Change the password on that email account. Let him know it's been the same for a while and you heard it was good practice to change passowords once in a while (change some other long standing accounts to make a good show of it). 

Don't let him know about the suspicious message. If it repeats after the above, then it's time to confront. If he knows you saw the message, he will know not to repeat it.


----------

